# [Apache] Virtual Hosts - PHP include path



## Woddi (2. Mai 2002)

Ich möchte unter Linux die Virtual Hosts konfigurieren, nur stolper ich über die PHP-Include-Verzeichnisse. _php_value include_path /path_ scheitert, genau so wie _php_admin_value_.

Fehlermeldung:

_Invalid command 'php_value'_ bzw.
_Invalid command 'php_admin_value'_

Was hab ich bloß falsch gemacht? Unter Windows ging das ohne Probleme


----------

